# Furminator



## pgoodman56

Does anyone use a furminator for their Vizsla? If so, which one and how often? Any advice is welcome. Thanx much...Phil


----------



## datacan

*Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*

Useless for Vizsla fur, but I use it on the cat.


----------



## hotmischief

I use a furminator for removing the dead wire from my wire-haired vizsla coat. I use it about once a week, and I do hand strip as well.

I am not a 100% sure which one it is - I think the shedding tool, as it doesn't cut the coat, only removes the dead stuff. I tried another make and it was useless as it cut into the coat.

If you have a wirehaired vizsla I would thoroughly recommend the Furminator. I bought mine on ebay at a fraction of the normal price.


----------



## hotmischief

Datacan - they are excellent for wire-haired vizzies. But agree you wouldn't want one for a smoothie.


----------



## SkyyMax

datacan said:


> Useless for Vizsla fur, but I use it on the cat.


I have the one with a double blade, used it last summer on both dogs - did not see much of a difference.

It works great on our cat


----------



## Rudy

I am so Swedish and Blonde :

I thought it might be a Rug Doctor or Taxidermist for Bears ;D

lmao


----------



## redrover

From my understanding, the Furminator is used to remove loose hair and the undercoat. Regular Vs don't have an undercoat, so I think the tool would be pretty pointless. I've been told that it can be pretty harsh on a topcoat as well. It's more expensive than a regular brush too, so I'm not sure it's worth it if you don't have a WHV. Then again, I've seen people saying online that it works well for them if their dog is a heavy shedder. Maybe see if you can try one out before investing? I'm pretty frugal--I like to test things or get really good first-hand reviews from trusted people before buying things, even if it's a relatively minimal purchase.

I personally use a rubber curry brush on Jasper, and it pulls of any of the loose stuff from his coat. I usually end up with a small palm full of short red hairs. My roommate furminates her lab twice a week and pulls off a dog's worth of fur each time. And yet the house is still covered in lab hair. There is more lab hair than vizsla hair in Jasper's kennel, even though she's not allowed in it.


----------



## zigzag

Light brushing will help bring out the oils in the dogs coat. Not a furminator, wrong tool for a Vizsla. Just get a horse brush. They are oval shaped. EZ to find for about 3-5 bucks.


----------

